
“The Barbados Mercury”: Thoughts from the digitization team - sillybilly
https://blogs.bl.uk/endangeredarchives/2019/03/digitising-the-barbados-mercury-.html
======
userbinator
It's interesting to see the use of cameras instead of scanners; it certainly
speeds up the process, and good ones are now of comparable resolution, a huge
change from the days when 'cammed' ebooks were considered inferior to
"properly scanned" ones.

For those curious, the results are here:
[http://dloc.com/AA00047511/00001/allvolumes](http://dloc.com/AA00047511/00001/allvolumes)

The 'PDF' link is exactly what it claims to be, something a little unexpected
for me to see on the page of an official library. No DRM or other obfuscatory
techniques.

